# Brother Vinni's postapoc Ogre painted - for sale!



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

55 mm tall ogre painted miniature. Produced by Brother Vinni's studio. Miniature is for sale, welcome!

picture: http://www.coolminiornot.com/305673

contact me: [email protected]

thanks!


----------

